# JSF und Sessions



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche gerade ein JSF Tutorial aus Netbeans nachzubauen.
Beim Aufruf von 


```
myFacesContext.getExternalContext().getSessionMap.put(MY_KEY, myObject);
```

Bekomme ich eine NullPointerException.

Denn meine SessionMap ist Null. Woran kann das liegen? Muss ich irgendwo konfigurieren, dass
erstmal überhaupt eine Session erzeugt wird? Ich kenne bisher nur die Vorgehensweise von PHP, wo man
am Anfang der Datei Session Start aufrufen muss.

Leider habe ich bisher noch keine hilfreichen Dokumentationen über Sessions mit JSF gefunden, und habe auch kein Buch.

Wäre euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir nen Tipp geben könntet!

Gruß
Christian


----------



## SnooP (7. Mrz 2008)

In der ManagedBean in der du diesen Aufruf machst muss klar sein, dass ne Session existiert, von daher mach mal ein
<managed-bean-scope>session</managed-bean-scope>

in der faces-config für diese Bean.

edit:
aber generell brauchst du das auch nicht, weil die Properties in deiner managed-bean automatisch in die session gepackt werden, wenn obige Einstellung aktiviert ist. Das manuelle Setzen von Session-Parametern oder auch Request-Parametern ist bei JSF eigentlich deprecated...


----------



## Guest (7. Mrz 2008)

Danke dir für die Antwort.

Hm, nur das Netbeans Tutorial hat als managed-bean-scope auch request angegeben, deswegen wundert es mich, das es dort läuft und bei mir nicht. Ich habe auch alle anderen Konfigurationsparameter 1 zu 1 übernommen.


----------



## unkreativ (23. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

nene, wenn du auf die Session-Map zugreifen willst, muss vorher keine Session existieren. Diese Operation ist eben auch ohne Session gültig, in dem Fall muss halt fallweise eine erstellt werden (aber das wird von der JSF Implementierung übernommen, z.B. beim ersten Aufruf von Methoden wie put()). Vielleicht gibst du einfach mal ein paar mehr Infos (also von wo aus du auf die Session zugreifen willst, ob auch wirklich definitiv die SessionMap null ist und nicht etwa der FacesContext oder der ExternalContext, etc..). 

grüße,
unkreativ


----------

